
LTSE – Silicon Valley Is Reinventing Wall St - markh
https://www.wsj.com/articles/silicon-valley-vs-wall-street-can-the-new-long-term-stock-exchange-disrupt-capitalism-1508151600
======
roguecoder
I don't really see how this is "disrupting" capitalism: it might be disrupting
the current exchanges, but if anything that's more capitalistic than leaving
them too it. A disruptive version probably wouldn't have to spend a year
getting regulatory approval.

~~~
tiho
National securities exchanges provided marketplaces for trading but some of
them also set up rules for public companies listed on them and they are
responsible for them as self regulated organization approved by the SEC. This
actually gives exchanges a lot of power. We are innovating rules by which
public companies are governed (known as the listing standards) and are seeking
SEC approval so that we can provide a different public company venue and IPO
route. The goal of our listing standards is to move the focus away from
quarterly capitalism toward the long-term value creation and getting the
company operators and investors aligned via incentives like the long-term
voting system, executive compensation, enhanced disclosure and board oversight
described in the WSJ article. This is a major disruption to the current
vicious cycle of short-termism as it allows our listed companies to trade off
juicing the short-term performance for committing to their long-term
innovation.

Tiho - VP Engineering at the LTSE

